# The Price of a German Shepherd



## ladyfreckles

The poll is for the topic question but I'll add another one.

How much did you pay for your German Shepherd initially?
And...
How much do your GSDs cost per month? Per year? 
What about those of you who compete with your dogs? How expensive is that?

There is another thread like this but the question is more vague and doesn't differentiate between people who have dogs and people who work their dogs. I know there are a lot of fees associated with working your dogs and doing competitions which is why I'm specifying.


----------



## BlackGSD

I don't know how much I spend per month or year. I don't keep track. I have no reason to as it doesn't make any difference, it is what it is.


----------



## cassadee7

Let's see, this will be a guesstimate:

Food: $60
Treats, chews: $20
Pet insurance: $22
Vet, shots, etc: $20 average, some months nothing.
Training/classes/club dues: $75
Toys, collars, leashes, harnesses, tracking lines, etc: $30 average
BowWowFlix: $17  (training videos)

I have not entered any competitions except Dock Dogs but I will start in spring.


----------



## LaRen616

I paid $600 for Sinister.

Malice was supposed to be $1200 but I paid alot less for her.

Dog food costs me $120 every 4-5 weeks. 

I buy treats and toys every other month it seems and I have no idea how much they cost me in a year and I really dont want to know.


----------



## ZAYDA

To much unnecessary information IMO
All I can say is it has been worth every cent and I will be doing it again..


----------



## Emoore

Paid $1000 for Kopper and $300 for Rocky.
Spend about $80 a month on food
$60 a month on Rocky's "old man pills."
$80 a month on training classes for Kopper
Roughly $400 a year on Rocky's senior wellness exams with full bloodwork (seniors should be seen by a vet twice a year).
Another $100 a year for Kopper's checkups. 
Last year Rocky went into liver failure, costing right at $1000 at the vet. 
Another $100 for a minor injury Kopper had. 

Taking into account toys, treats, and other miscellany, I spent $6000 on the dogs last year, counting Kopper's $1000 purchase price.


----------



## Liesje

Kenya - free
Coke - $120 (rescue, not a GSD)
Nikon - $2300 (included some food and other dog supplies)
Pan - $1800

I pay $100/mo for dog food. Maybe $20/mo for other items like a toy, treats, or marrow bones. $40/yr for heartworm preventative (do my own). I only take dogs to the vet when they need to go. Vaccinations are usually under $20/each. Currently not using any flea/tick. There are other expenses like x-rays for hip/elbow certification, ordering the scorebooks and paperwork for a new dog, and entry fees.


----------



## wildo

Man- I didn't see that this was a public poll. Why is it necessary to see who voted for which option???


----------



## GatorDog

UGH I don't want to know how much I spend on this dog! I think the training alone is what really kills me, with all the tugs/treats/other supplies. That and food. I don't go to the vet unless I need to (usually just heartworm test, I vaccinate him myself). I only do heartworm meds during mosquito season, and no flea/tick meds, (they make him sick).


----------



## mycobraracr

I think buying a dog is like buying a house. You spend a lot of money on the down payment (initial cost of the puppy) then spend even more money to make it your dream house (dog).  

That said I have no idea how much I spend on her. Like some others have said, I really don't want to know! It doesn't help that I spoil the heck out of her hahaha.


----------



## drosado

R.D. was suppose to be $2000 and Mia was suppose to be $2,500. Breeder felt sorry for me that my 10 yr old GS had just died and I broke into tears when I saw R.D. I could only afford $1500 at the time so he cut $500. With Mia, he was so happy with how we take care of R.D., he immediately told me he was cutting the price for us. He is an amazing breeder and is always asking how they are doing. I spend $120 for food per month. I don't even want to keep track of other expenses. Just spend $500 at the vet for 3 year rabies for each of them and their regular check-up.


----------



## ladyfreckles

I'm still breaking into a monthly routine. His food is $50-$70/mo right now including supplements. We haven't yet decided which brand to go with food wise. The current brand we use costs about $60 for a 30lb bag. Eek, expensive. His toys we probably spend $20-30/mo on. 

The local Schutzhund clubs charge anywhere from $150/yr to $400/yr + monthly fees. I know you have to be a member of the United States Schutzhund Club which is around $100/yr to be a member of the Schutzhund clubs. Training varies based on the trainer. 




wildo said:


> Man- I didn't see that this was a public poll. Why is it necessary to see who voted for which option???


WHOOPS. I must have accidentally clicked that when trying to check the "enable multiple options" box. Sorry  



ZAYDA said:


> To much unnecessary information IMO
> All I can say is it has been worth every cent and I will be doing it again..


The point of the thread is to give people a good idea of what it costs before they get into it. I just recently had a friend who adopted a large dog to save money but then realized she couldn't afford to pay for his food and toys. She had to give him back within 3 months. A lot of people come here searching for information on German Shepherds and while they are PRICELESS some people jump in without thinking about the financial obligation of caring for a living creature.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I don't really know what I spend on food, toys, supplies, training, and vet bills in a year and I probably don't want to know!

Keefer was $1500. The breeder covered the shipping costs from Oregon.

Halo was $1200. The breeder covered 1/2 of of the $230 shipping cost from Connecticut, so she was $1315 total.


----------



## ladyfreckles

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I don't really know what I spend on food, toys, supplies, training, and vet bills in a year and I probably don't want to know!


I don't think I even want to know about yearly training costs, haha.



> Keefer was $1500. The breeder covered the shipping costs from Oregon.
> 
> Halo was $1200. The breeder covered 1/2 of of the $230 shipping cost from Connecticut, so she was $1315 total.


What is it with shipping dogs and being so expensive? A 70lb suitcase is $25 to put down below. A 60lb dog cost my friend $200. Why.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Cargo just costs more. :shrug: I've heard of shipping being quite a bit more than that, I was actually surprised that it was only $230 all the way across the country. It would have cost us a lot more to fly out there and get her. Keep in mind that the price to ship a puppy may include the price of the crate too. I don't think there was anything added on for Halo's crate because it wasn't new, but I returned it anyway since she was kind enough to offer to pay half the shipping. I also sent back Keefer's shipping crate once he outgrew it. 

When we got Dena, we flew up to Oregon (same breeder as Keefer, she was his half sister), rented a car, and drove her home. I shipped the crate up in advance so it was waiting for us at the breeder's house when we got there and we could safely contain her in the car during the 10 hour drive home. It was cheaper to UPS it there than to fly with it as excess baggage.


----------



## Emoore

ladyfreckles said:


> What is it with shipping dogs and being so expensive? A 70lb suitcase is $25 to put down below. A 60lb dog cost my friend $200. Why.


I *believe* live cargo is treated quite differently from suitcases. From what I hear live animals are last on the plane and first off the plane and (hopefully) are treated with much more care than a suitcase.


----------



## gagsd

My biggest expense is gas (and buying a vehicle just for my dogs). I drive about 115 miles one way to training. 

Training is offered twice a week for club training, and twice a week for paid assistance.

(When I rode horses, I rode other people's horses..... and got PAID! Dogs are way more )


----------



## Jax08

$75 adoption fee
Training weekly/bi monthly at different trainers - $100-$150 per month
Surgeries
Spay
Lump removal
Another Lump removal
Injured knee

Monetary cost - Thousands. I don't want to add it up!

Reward - anyone with a GSD curled against their legs on a cold night can answer that one.


----------



## Debbieg

Jax08 said:


> Monetary cost - Thousands. I don't want to add it up!
> 
> Reward - anyone with a GSD curled against their legs on a cold night can answer that one.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I paid $300 for her (rescue)
Her food costs around $47 (I think $45 before tax) it lasts for about 6 weeks I think
The rest I'm not real sure about. I'll just say in my budget I allot her $100 a month (including food) and we usually reach it and sometimes exceed it. So if I were just going off of that she'd cost me at least $1200 a year, but I've probably spent closer to $2000 on her because of start up costs. Hoping this year to stay closer to the $1200. lol


----------



## Good_Karma

$1500 initial cost, probably spend about $2000 per year (we don't compete).


----------



## robinhuerta

More than I care to realize and admit.....and will continue to do so.....I love my dogs!


----------



## Chicagocanine

Bianca was $500, I got her when she was 4 years old, she already had been spayed and OFA'd hips/elbows and had some training. 

As far as pet month/year, I really have no idea. I don't keep track.


----------



## gagsd

Seminars, clinics, and training with distant dog friends; gas and hotel several times a year. 
Pictures from pro photographers.... Can't help myself.
Time off work.
Extra tires on said "dog" car.
My bills at Jeffers, Hallmark, and All K9 are pretty steep.
Hip/elbow/back xrays.

All worth it though.... Every bit!


----------



## onyx'girl

I offered Kacies 'rescuer' $150 to cover what she paid for vetting and food while she had her.
Onyx was $250
Karlo was $1200
Over the past year I paid $200 per month for training(two different trainers), and like Mary posted, fuel co$t is what hurts! 
Minimal vetting(though I was paying $140 per 6 weeks for Onyx's allergy serum), raw fed(I get a good deal so about $100 per month for 3 dogs+ the cost of supplements)
toys, treats,etc incidental.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke

Bo was free a 14th bday present from my parents I still miss him alot 
Brik was $1000
Puppy will be $1500 when he's born next month
Food is probably around $100 a month just guessing never added it up


----------



## marshies

Pupper 1500
Shipping + crate 300
Insurance per month 60
Vet fees thus far 250 (1 month in)
Random things I buy her like toys leash treats: startup month so 300
Training: 120 for 6 weeks
Food: 90 for 20 days. Oh Orijen...


----------



## FG167

I refuse to add up what I pay month-to-month but now that we're teaching, we can train in the facility for free so that is helpful.

Kastle was $1700 imported from Belgium with health papers. I think an awesome deal


----------



## missmychance

We paid 500$ for Frodo. We just spent roughly $950 is 3 days for a trip to the e vet and for tests to diagnose EPI. 
Food- average about 55$ every 3 weeks
Enzymes - 83$ for 7 week supply
Heartworm meds - only 6 months out of the year for 35$
Flea/tick - 6 months out of the year 60$
I hate to think what we spend on toys per year.
It doesn't really matter, he's a member of the family and we'll spend whatever it takes to keep him happy and healthy.


----------



## OriginalWacky

Koshka was $1400 and so far worth every penny. We don't keep track of monthly expenses at all but have had huge ones with past critters, mostly dogs and cats. I am hoping to do some kind of showing with Koshka but no idea what.


----------



## RealityDreamer

I think Axel and Juna themselves were the "cheapest" expense.
Axel is now 6, going on to 7 and Juna is 17 months old. I don't quite know how much Axel has cost me all these years, with the food, training equipment, tracking/training treats, club/trial fees, fuel, etc etc etc...


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark was $1000.00

Zefra was free (she is co-owned between myself and my breeder)

Now, as far as food - I feed raw and spend about $100.00 every few months.

Training and equipment, club fees, toys, treats, etc... no clue and do not want to add that up! 

Vet fees, etc., so far have only had to care for one dog (Zefra's puppy stuff was covered by breeder) and that was about $500 last year but included prelims.

Emergency fees such as an allergy that we had tested and tested, etc... well over $1000.00.


----------



## hattifattener

i paid for Odi $300.
i think quality to price ratio is very high.
another 300 for shots,microchip,food,paperwork.(very approx.)
no health problems so far.


----------



## sddeadeye

I paid $200 for Charlie. In the short 8 months I owned him I spent thousands in vet bills and medications. I guess that was one lesson to learn the hard way!

My next pup will be around $1200.


----------



## BlackPuppy

My dogs are a little bit smaller than a GSD (55-70 pounds), so probably eat less. But, I spent $7,814 on the dogs in 2011. I keep track of EVERYTHING! Divide by 3 and 12, it comes to about $217 per month, per dog. But I do a lot of training, and go to some dog shows. Just food comes out to $72 a month, per dog. Vet expenses and medications (heartworm and flea) ran $38. It was a good year for doggie medical expenses.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Tony was 350 bucks and was the best deal anyone could ever get. He was so cheap, because he only has THREE TOES on his back right foot. Please don't tell him that he only has 3 toes, he doesn't know. But he sure swims like he has 9 toes. And the only expense this year was food, toys and flea med. I do feed Orijen and some raw meat almost every day, which does cost a little extra, but he is well worth it.


----------



## saraja87

My little lady was free since she was a dumped but she's certainly cost us in other ways lol. We got her in June and spent about $3250 on the pets last year. 

That does include my senior kitty who had a full blood panel and gets $30 steroid injections every few months but doesn't include stuff my mom has purchased/we already had, like the bully sticks, flea meds, some of Milou's food etc.


----------



## vicky2200

Initially Ditto was $325 ( they gave us a $25 discount because we traveled a good distance to get her.) I will admit she doesn't come from great lines or anything special but she is a great dog! On Ditto alone, a good estimate for cost is $1000 a year. I do not compete with her.


----------



## deldridge72

All six of my dogs were/are priceless


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Well Molly was $25.00 and Tanner was $115.00

For food, my parents buy it, but its about $35ish. Their toys are from either Target, Petco, or Adopt & Shop so it varies on the item. Their vaccinations $5-$15. I don't know how much Molly's spay was, Tanner's neutering was included in his adoption price. Grooming, when we do self-grooming at the groomers, it is about $12-$18. When its done professionally, it depends on what type of grooming you want done.

In the end they are both priceless.


----------



## idahospud49

Amadeus was $250 I believe, it was 9 years ago, I don't remember for sure! I was one of those lucky ones who got a puppy from a BYB and didn't have any issues. He did have pano really bad as a puppy, but he grew super duper fast! Glock was $1200 and worth every penny. After Amadeus died I said I would happily pay 4 or 5+ times what I did for him if the puppy was even 1/4 of the dog that he was. $40 a month for dog food, every 3-4 months I spend about $70 on bully sticks and will every now and then buy new toys. Training (when we actually get together) is free.  There are just the three of us and Caleb always says he gives me the family discount and Tammy likes to have us come out and do tracking with her.


----------



## flynbyu2

Our current GSD (2-year-old female) was $320 from a German Shepherd Rescue group.

Pretty reasonable since our friends just paid $2200 for a puppy.


----------



## shepherdmom

Paid $500 a piece for my boys 9 years ago. Pay about 40 per month per dog to feed. Vet bills vary by dog and issues, the most expensive was a broken canine on a Akita and HD surgery on my first Shepherd (who was a 25 dollar puppy out of the paper nearly 25 years ago) The boys had very little health issues, an ear infection here and there, just the normal stuff, until Shadow got DM and then he went down so fast we didn't have time to try any of the more expensive treatments on him.


----------



## Dragonwyke

all of my sheps were rescues. a chained dog sent to me by the owner from another state, an abandonment sent to me by the foster from another state, and an abandonment sent to me by the pick up locally. the only dog i paid for was Quincy from the shelter, who cost me $65. 

other than that it's just their regular up keep and health care, which isn't much, since i can take care of most of the little stuff. Hugo's cost the most recently because he pulled some muscles tore some ligaments wrestling in the yard and came down bad. a little over $300. but still not bad. 

dw~


----------



## Macslady

We paid $500 for Samantha. 
She is only 15 weeks so we have had to pay for 2 vet appointments. So far we have paid:

Food: $50
Leash/collars: $110
Crate: $60
Toys: $100
Vet: $150
Trifexis: $44 ($22 a month)
Bones: $40
Rawhide chips: $20
Doggie Bags, etc: $50
Shampoo/conditioner: $40
2 different types of brushes: $30
Nail Clippers: $20
Clicker for training: $1 :laugh:
New Jeep Grand Cherokee because the Sam won't fit into our car: $40,000


I would do it again in a heartbeat! She is a fantastic dog that our son LOVES to death!


----------



## jb_pwrstroke

$1000 for brik my 5yo female gsd $1500 for gator who just turned 11 weeks and dont regret a penny of it.


----------



## dogfaeries

I don't want to know what I spend each month on these dogs. It would scare me.


----------



## Knave

Current expenses for Fenris:

$1500 for Fenris himself. The price was actually lower than usual because he is a long coat.
$2000 for 8 weeks of boarding and training (8wks to 16wks of age)
$150 shipping costs to the training facility
About $1000 for the first road trip (3 days) to see the litter's temperament test
Estimated $1000-$1500 for the second road trip (5 days) to the training facility to pick him up
Approx. $150/month pet insurance premiums (for himself and two cats)

And these are the expenses BEFORE he even gets home.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Koda's price was relatively low. However, I will pay up to $3000 for my next shepherd puppy, possibly more if the pup is truly worth it. Then you can add on vet stuff, food, training, etc. But it will all be worth it!
Just like all the money I have spent on Koda since buying her


----------



## sashadog

We got Sasha for free off of craigslist and she's been the most expensive free dog I've ever owned!! :crazy: Just on vet bills for her cancer and behaviorists for her "issues" we've already but over 3,000 into her. And that's not even including food, bones, treats, etc!! She's lucky we love her and that she didn't end up with someone else looking for a "cheap" dog on CL!! I shudder to think what could've happened to her...


----------



## Melina

sashadog said:


> We got Sasha for free off of craigslist and she's been the most expensive free dog I've ever owned!! :crazy: Just on vet bills for her cancer and behaviorists for her "issues" we've already but over 3,000 into her. And that's not even including food, bones, treats, etc!! She's lucky we love her and that she didn't end up with someone else looking for a "cheap" dog on CL!! I shudder to think what could've happened to her...


This sounds all too familiar. I got Koda for free from CL...Little did I know he came with heartworm. $1,000 later he's happy, healthy, and heartworm free. He was worth every penny.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Gable was $1,000 (the price was lower because mom's not titled yet. She's ready, and she will be very soon, but I benefitted from the technicality.)


----------



## Fade2Black

Kaos is almost 9 years old (August). Paid $1800 plus $300 for the Delta Jet ride to get him from Montana to EHT NJ.....

The major vet bills. A few years ago Kaos got "hemorrhagic gastroenteritis"/HGE. That cost me around $1300. Didn't care because the Vet saved his life. Good thing I baby him and called the Vet right away. Didn't even think it was anything really bad. Just a case of diarrhea. Even walked him to the office about a half mile away......

Just recently cost me $2500 to have stem cell treatment done to both his hips. Then another $500 and counting because of complications from the surgery.....


----------



## Deesal

I am getting my first GSD for $2500, Last week I find out that breeder is selling for $1500 now, but she will not lower the price for me. Feel so frustrated. She tells that its because $1500 are long coat, and standard coat are $2500. My husband had a long coat before and did not want another long coat, so we picked $2500 for standard coat pup. 

Later I found that a person I know is buying standard for $1500 from her. So the prices of german shepherd are basically dependent on when you are buying, if a breeder has puppys ready to go, then she will negotiate quite low and you will find a fair deal. But if you are buying when the puppys are not ready to go yet, they have some time on hand, and they will not sell for lower price.

This sucks! But lesson learned.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy

Jacob was free but he has no papers. His mom and dad are both akc registered but the owner of them didnt want to bother with the paperwork and just gave the pups away. I benefitted so im happy. So far he hasnt costed me much i vet bills. We have a low price clinic near us that only does the basics of shots, worming, and spay and neuter so this helps us out alot considering we are on a fixed income.


----------



## rooandtree

Zeus was $400 with akc papers....i signed up for the puppy rate at my vet which costs me $45 a month for a year and covers all shots,appts,neuturing etc..and food is around $50 a month treats and toys id say another $50...but having him is priceless


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Teddy was "priced" quite low. In fact, the owner of the dam and sire gave 3 of the 8 puppies to friends. He was a "well off professional" whose kids wanted puppies, so he bought an expensive bitch from showlines to go with the dog he already had (german and czech lines). 

I visited the dogs twice before jumping, did my research, checked out the pedigree database on the dam and sire, liked what I saw, and took a chance on the - admittedly - irresponsible mating. 

So, in the end, his kids got their "puppy experience," the dam was getting fixed, and I and my married daughter got two precious puppies. Puppies were A LOT more work than he ever realized! LOL

(Meanwhile, I had a deposit on a rough collie puppy not yet born that I let go.)


----------



## Steve & Michelle

We spent $ 2,800 for our west German blood line at 8 weeks of age.


----------



## webzpinner

I rescued Jake on craigslist, and saved Ginger from Death's Row @ a local shelter. I have no problem with people who purchase puppies. I myself, however, try to do what I can to provide the best situation for poor pups who find themselves next in line for a cold needle thru no fault of their own.


----------



## jade_14

Paid $1000 for Casey, CKC registered/papered. I have nooo idea what I spend on him a month, I don't keep track and I don't want to know, it's definitely a fair amount but oh well!
I think where you're from depends on how much you're going to spend on one as well. Around here, to get a good schutzhund working line quality dog you wouldn't spend much more than $1500. But then I'll see some from the states that you'd pay well over $2000 for.


----------



## Blitz-Degen

The breeder wanted $350 each for the pups we bought, but when we offered to purchase two she gave them both to us for $600 total. AKC registered, 3 generations, 1 grandfather was a grand champion in some show. I have no idea the monthly or yearly cost for them, we've had them just around a month now. Maybe $100ish so far after the initial fees for them.


----------



## KatsMuse

robinhuerta said:


> More than I care to realize and admit.....and will continue to do so.....I love my dogs!


I agree with this...


----------



## Cheerful1

Paid $2,100 for Joey. Was already trained, housebroken, SchH3, AKC papers.

Whatever we're paying to keep him fed, healthy and happy is paid back tenfold with the happiness he gives us every day.


----------



## mosul210

I paid about $2500 for both my pups. I don't regret it, but I think next time I may look into fostering or adopting.


----------



## Sir Bear

Bear was $1900 

We call him our $10,000 puppy...while I'm sure we haven't spent quite that much yet (he's 7 months now)...it wouldn't surprise me. 

I can't believe I thought I could handle the expenses of a dog in college...so glad I waited until my husband and I had a house and steady income!


----------



## jewels04

We got Jerry for $700 he came akc registered and health guaranteed also free boarding for life, as long as the breeder still lives close by. Not sure what I will spend on him a month, depends on food I feed and toys. If he stays on kirkland food $25 a month and not sure what i will spend on toys.


----------



## Zeeva

oops I clicked the wrong poll button 
we paid 600 for Zeeva. I don't know 
about her monthly costs as I pay in 
bulk for her, Smokey and my 6 cats...


----------



## Hinotori

Athena was $250. She costs about $30 or $40 a month in food. Then there are the toys and treats. At least the eggs she gets are free as the hens manage to pay for themselves. 

The kenneling when we go out of town gets a little expensive, but the dogs are very happy there, so we don't care about the cost.


----------



## Anthony8858

Kira saved me money. So I put her cost at zero.

Her medicinal benefits to me, have far outweighed her cost. 
I reduced my food budget in the household, and allocated food for her.
AND... Since I refuse to leave her with anyone in her first year, we didn't take vacation, but instead, made "Family local trips" with the dog.

Right there, I'm good for at least a 3K savings.


----------



## dbellamore

paid $1500 for our new pup, Crocker.


----------



## Sophiamve

My gsd was 1200 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Diego

Mine is 2 years old and I already know I have well over $10,000.00 into him. $2,500.00 fee, $3,000.00 training, I bought a SUV pretty much for him , oh and my wife and i live in a house that if I did not have my best buddy; we would probably live in a apartment saving $$. Very little Vet bills (Thank Dog!!) but I feed him the Blue Buffalo (dry/can mix) and I swear that cost me about $150 a month. Anytime we go on vaction I pay a trainer to board and train/work with him (That is a easy $1,000.00 a year). He is more than a dog to me, he is my best friend. Just like having kids, if you dont have the cash to get into this, DONT DO IT!


----------



## Moxy

Moxy was $115. Had we known she was spayed, we would have only had to pay $35. Gotta love pound dogs. She was the best investment I have made. I don't think I will ever own another breed after owning a GSD.


----------



## harmony

I wouldn't even know what I spend on my dogs, it has been a long time sence I have had just one or two. Lets see last month was about $400.00 but two of that went toward a female being spayed. my horse vet is like $1,200.00 ever time he shows up because I do all them at one time, the dogs are spread out when it comes to vet bills.


----------



## harmony

I know some one that just bought two GS, paid ten thousand for one and twenty five thousand for the other. proven working imports though so it hard to say what one would pay for a dog for.


----------



## harmony

the cost of payment to enter a dog in a competion is nothing to the time it take to train one


----------



## Jazmeena

We paid $48 for Angel. She was a rescue - the city found 11 puppies at 5 1/2 weeks old, abandonded, and they were taken to our local vet. I happened to call there looking for GS puppies the day after they were brought in!! What luck!! We had just decided on getting another dog after 2 1/2 years after we lost our lab and were still debating on another lab or german shepherd so I just called the vet to see if they knew of anyone that around here that bred either....


----------



## Anubis_Star

Zeke was 600$ out of the newspaper. Love him to death, but he has cost me over 3000$ EASILY in medical bills for numerous genetic issues that have arisen from his poor breeding.

Luther was 800$ out of the newspaper, because his sire was a german show line import. I don't even know how much he cost us! Over 1,000$ alone in training to deal with fear and aggression, then medications, the cost of destruction and vet bills resulting from his temperament... that dog probably cost over 5,000$ when all was said and done.

My new puppy is going to be 1,500$, and I know the extra up front is going to save a ton in the future. You get what you pay for sometimes.


----------



## Sue Smart

Kayleigh was 100 Euros from Irish rescue and Vixen was a freebie when the couple couldn't cope when they had another baby.


----------



## HopefulParents

Frau was $350, we have spent probably $400 at the vet total on check-ups, microchip etc. Plus $50 for vitamins every 250 days, plus $50 for Advantix etc. She came from a byb on craigslist, but we fell in love with her, saw the squalor they had her in and just HAD to take her, she was the last of her litter. 
We have not had a single health problem with her, and keep her on her regiment of vitamins. I am hoping to never encounter any problems, but we will see, being that she is only 18 months old.


----------



## leylaandleo

Leyla and Leo both cost us $350. Then we had to pay a registration fee for their CKC papers (I don't remember what this was). We are in the military and get to go to the vet on base, so each round of puppy shots was about $75 for each of them. Leyla is already spayed and that cost us around $250, she also had a herniated belly button. We're neutering Leo next month, that will be around 200. $25 to microchip each of them. Leyla got sick once when the vet was closed and that cost about $100. With two we spend about $100- $120 on dog food alone per month, sometimes more. Then we also spend about $60 for their heartworm pills, this is a packet that lasts a few months (again, we're paying military base prices). We also spend about $20 a month on flea and tick prevention medicine. Then you add in any $$ you spend for toys, treats, rawhides (ours go through these quickly). The huge kennel we bought was around $200. Their chain link fence, was $150. Annual vet bill is around $70. Collars, leashes, if you enroll in behavioral/socialization classes, doggy day care/ oh and the boarding fee if you go somewhere you can't take them. Which is usually more expensive for bigger dogs. (I don't think I want to know how much we're spending monthly-ha!)

The list goes on and on. These are just family pets, we don't compete them or anything. Dogs are an expense that never stops and they really deserve the best, so if you think you can't afford a lot of the "setup" fees, you won't be able to care for the dog the way it deserves down the road..


----------



## huntergreen

kyra was 750.00 in 1999, included the cost of training and participating in the shutzhund club.


----------



## HektorGSD

I paid 5000+ for my girl Aura, plus import fees.


----------



## itstee

I paid $1500 for Abby




Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Beelzeboss

i paid $100 for my little guy.


----------



## wolfy dog

I paid a small fortune for WD and only $5.00 for my pet rats but I love them both. Paying money for an animal always feels odd to me.


----------



## SewSleepy

I got Seven from a shelter on a free weekend and gave a $20 donation. 

Start up costs were a bit more 

Kennel, leash, collar, shampoo, toys were about $170
Vet visits with shots- about $300
Vet visit with xray (limping)-$200
Flea/heart worm meds-$25/month
Training-$300 (so far, this is for 2 6 week courses
Food-$50 every 4-6 weeks
Chewies-$20 a week (this is CET chews, pig ears, tendons etc)

I'm also looking at about another $100-150 coming up for a backpack, seatbelt, tab leash (trainer mentioned it, not sure what it is) and a longer lead to work on our distance with down stays.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## N Smith

Whoa! I am looking at everyone's answers and thinking I am either completely crazy, or I am doing something wrong...LOL

Ironhide: $2000
Gladiator: $1400

Food: $100/month
Training Supplies: $2500/last three years
Training, Travel, Competing, Demos: $50,000/last three years
New truck to acommodate the dogs: $20,000

I suspect that I would have spent about $70,000 - $80,000 in the last three years getting my dogs ready to compete. However, I work for a training school, so all of my training is free, so I would deduct about $20,000 off that total.

So I would say since aquiring my first GSD, then my second...LOL, it has cost me about $50,000-$60,000 over the last three years.

And worth every penny


----------



## gagsd

Prices seem to be regional.
My newest puppy, from titled health checked working lines, is $850.
My last puppy, that litter went for $1500, similar lines, but "bigger" names, and from the mideast, rather than south. Go figure.


----------



## NormanF

My new dog was $95, bought off CL.

A steal for a purebred!


----------



## Shaolin

Finn pup at 8wks: 600$ (Sold on LR only. BR's were 1500$)
First Vet visits: 400$ for the four.
Insurance: 57.67$/mth
Food: 57.00$/mth
Shots: 200$/yr
Treats: 50-75$/mth
OFA X-Rays: 400$
OFA Fees: 200$
Misc. Stuff: 100-200$/mth (Leashes, Collars, Toys, Vanilla Frosty's, random stuff)

I think total we've spent close to 10,000$ if not more on gas fees going back and forth to training, misc. vet visits, x-rays and medications, shampoos, grooming, ect. It doesn't bother me at all, as Finn has been probably the best dog I've ever had.


----------



## volcano

My wl pup cost 1000, her parents arent titled but are on their way and doing well. And no ofa at the time of purchase but they since passed with good/normal.


----------



## Metro_Mike

One word priceless. Didn't vote because wasn't an option.


----------



## AngelaA6

We adopted Gunther from the humane society for $320 and he was 4 months. The vet had us redo all his shots even though he had his DAPP and bordetella done at the shelter . 

First Vet visit: $142 after that I went on the bandfield wellness puppy plan it's $348 a year and $28.95 a month
Food: 57.00$/mth so $684 a year
Treats: $15.00/mth so $180 a year 
Misc. Stuff: 100-200$/year (toys, grooming supplies, ect)
Crate: $120 one time cost. 
Training: $120
Total: $1794 a year which I'm sure is one the low end. This is all I could think of off the top of my head.

And I haven't added the cost of supplements -.-'. It's like a never ending list of thing my dog needs. I'm looking into bug off by springtime for his flea/tick treatment so I'm not on trifexis (so expensive!). 

We haven't gotten a chance yet to stop by the local SchH club but I get an email every week letting me know what's going on. My husband just has to decide if he wants me to work him in agility or SchH and whichever the dog enjoys we'll do. The club won't discuss prices via email so I have no idea what it'll cost annually for the SchH and agility I think was like $150 a month or something close to that at a training center not far away from home. 

After this first year is up I'll have a better grasp on what we're spending on him.  Whatever it is I'm spending it's worth it


----------



## Runamuk

1. Weekly mani's and pedi's $20
2. Weekly haircut $20
3. 2 Bath's a week $28
4. Only eats split chicken breast's for breakfest $22
5. Ground Bison or beef ribs for Dinner $18 (Stubb's BBQ sauce $4)
6. Evian bottled water $30 weekly

I had to draw a line in the sand with the facials, he was just getting a little too demanding. This dog is nickle and diming me too death. Next time around I'm getting a goldfish. :wild:


----------



## NormanF

Runamuk said:


> 1. Weekly mani's and pedi's $20
> 2. Weekly haircut $20
> 3. 2 Bath's a week $28
> 4. Only eats split chicken breast's for breakfest $22
> 5. Ground Bison or beef ribs for Dinner $18 (Stubb's BBQ sauce $4)
> 6. Evian bottled water $30 weekly
> 
> I had to draw a line in the sand with the facials, he was just getting a little too demanding. This dog is nickle and diming me too death. Next time around I'm getting a goldfish. :wild:


You're kidding, right? A GSD is a beautiful dog but it doesn't need to be treated like royalty. Only like your best friend!


----------



## arycrest

Slider - 9 months old - $500 plus I drove up to Mississippi to pick him up (2002)
Bruiser - 8 weeks old - Stud fee (2005) - local FL
Faith - 15 months old - Gift plus I paid airfare from PA and to have her spayed up there - (2009)
===============
Tasha - 8 weeks old - $250 (1973) - local MD
Tex - 8 weeks old - $250 (1982) - Paid to have him transported from TX to MD
Echo - 6 weeks old - $500 (1984) - local MD
Yukon - 1988 - Abused and returned to breeder - gift - 15 months old - I paid for air transportation from MB to ON and I picked him up in ON from MD plus I paid to have him neutered before I got him
JR - 1995 - 5 years - Gift (originally I was his caretaker) - Owner paid for transportation from MI to FL
Too - 1991 - 6 months - Gift - local - MD
Niki - 1993 - 8 weeks old - Gift - I paid for airfare from TX to MD
Ringer - 1995 - 8 weeks old - Gift - Gift giver paid for transportation from MI to FL
Kelly - 1995 - 3 months old - Gift - Gift giver paid for transportation from NC to FL
Honey - 1995 - 8 weeks old - Gift) - Gift giver paid for transportation from MI to FL
Mac - 2000 - 8 weeks old - Gift - I paid for airfare from TX to FL

Whenever you have a senior dog, expenses can vary ...

My estimated _average_ monthly expenses TODAY for Slider, Bruiser & Faith:
Food ... $210 (4Health Performance & canned)
Meds ... $50 to $130 depending on flea/tick seasons
Vet ... $30 - ????? (can go sky high)


----------



## Mrs.K

I have put more than 10, 000 dollars into Indras search training and 75% of that was gas. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thesilentone

Paid $400 when originally $800. Definitely worth it regardless of how much.


----------



## curedba

Worth every penny would have paid over $5000 if they were asking that he is training to be a service
Dog so I can't really put a price on that to me it's priceless


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona costs $1500-$1800 (1 of the 2, I forgot which)
Training so far $2000
Monthly I was spending $100 a month on just toys and treats, but once I figured that out, I determined that was crazy. So now, $25.
Brand new upright freezer $560 (for raw feeding)
Food, switching to raw on may 1st. Spent $20 on kibble. $25 to $30 for raw I am guessing.
In the end, Fiona's training as a service dog will cost me about $10,000.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju

Gypsy's adoption fee was $95.00, which I find totally insane because she's already irreplaceable to me. It was an extra $20 for her city dog license. I think I budgeted $100/mo for her basic care but I have no idea how much it actually costs since I haven't been tracking it. Probably less than that. Veterinary care will come out of the same emergency fund I use for my own medical expenses (I almost never have any). 

Training is probably going to be the most expensive next to vet care. Probably $400-500 for the foundation stuff and beginning classes in whatever sport we decide to do together, not including travel costs and equipment. Still nothing compared to what other people here have been doing! I am always impressed at the level of dedication to these dogs.

Interesting to see how the poll has developed. I wonder if the data could be correlated with other stats like the demographics of owners, age of the dog at acquisition, location, prior GSDs owned, etc... The social scientist in me is curious about these trends.


----------



## Cetan

He cost $1200 if I remember correctly. Been a little while, but totally worth it!

Monthly, I'm looking at:

1 bag of TOTW - $50 (generally 1 for every 3 weeks, close enough)
1 replacement Kong squeaky toy - $12
2 bags of these beef stick treats [~50/bag] (he's spoiled) - $16
A bath at the groomer - $35
Heartworm meds - $10 ($60 for a 6mo supply)
Impulse toy purchases - $20-30


----------



## Kaiser2012

Kaiser was free. He was given to me by a hobby breeder after we had a conversation about what I wanted to do with him. I wasn't in a position to pay over 1300 for him though but a few days later the breeder said that he would rather give him to someone (me) who was going to train and work the dog as he was bred to do instead of selling him to a home that might end ip putting him in the backyard as a guard dog. Talk about a wow moment. 

Lets see... puppy visits were around 100 each.

Several vet trips due to torn nails, skin tears, and other boys will be boys moments...about 130 each.

Food is 75 every 3 weeks (for him and Dakota).

Treats...maybe 15 a month. 

Toys...now that's he is only allowed a training reward this has gone down a little, though he really inherited most toys from Dakota. 

Training...300 for 10 mini sessions, I think. Been out for surgery so just now getting back into training after several months. 

Supplements...I can't afford everything I want to give him. Between joint supps, digestive supps, salmon and coconut oils, and the random can of pumpkin, it'd be over 100 a month. Right now he and Dakota are on nupro joint health.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildwolf60

Well, have run the spectrum... Jaeger cost approx $300, I don't actually remember now. Not important, I guess! That was the cost from the rescue for him, don't keep track of how much yearly, it is what it is.
Luna cost me $25 from the shelter, a bargain! Had others that were either free, or in the range of $50 to $500. Each one was worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Kru Von Der Bruder II

My current one was originally $7500 and we got him for $2500. My first one was a rescue that my mother got from a shelter in the 70's and I'm sure she didn't pay much more than $20 to get her. I've had GSD's that we got for free. To me they were/are all the same and what I paid for them is irrelevant. I don't want any more than they want to give me but seems that they all wanted to give me more than I expect. It's just a GSD thing.


----------



## Capone22

Rogue was $300, (I was told she was
Cheap because she was the result of an accidental breeding) vet visits so far- about 800, food changes and supplements to try and fix her poop issues, at least another 100 or so. Training- 100 a month,training gear- ive probably spent a good 200+, treats and toys 25-50 a month? Man. Don't let my husband see this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD FOREVER

Purchase 2000. 100 food per month; average vet bill 150-200, maybe 6 visits per yr. miscellaneous: 50 per month. Cant add so lets say, 2500-2600? per year give or take 100. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Switchblade906

$1700 purchase. $75 per month for food (orijen). Vet bills $?. Leashes, collars, bowls, toys, beds $A LOT. Flee/Heartguard (Trifexis) ~$20 per month. Training $A LOT. 

Total: Who cares, I love her and wouldn't want to be without her.


----------



## HuskyMal89

Lets see....I have 7500 in initial purchase costs on 5 dogs. And probably double that in bills and training and supplies and food etc....who even cares lol. The satisfaction and happiness they bring into my life everyday is priceless .


----------



## Fade2Black

My 5 month old puppy Havoc cost me $1500 plus $361 (something like that) to fly him from Seattle Washington (driven there from British Columbia Canada) to the cargo bay at Phil International. His Orijen large breed puppy food is around $68 a month. I have him on PetPlan medical insurance is $33.91 a month. I forget what his vet bills were for all his puppy shots.....


----------



## Msmaria

Dexter along with 2 other siblings came to me for free. My neighbor was moving and couldnt keep her dogs and the last 3 pups she hadnt sold. I paid for their first set of shots ($30) and gave 2 of them away for free to friends.
Monthly dog food costco $28 dry plus $18 canned
wormer and flea approx $20 
Treats and raw about $45-$55
Vitamins MSM, glucosamine, fish oil about $20
training costs up to now around $650 includes behaviorist. We are doing more training soon about $150 every 7 weeks.
Vet visits= 4 plus meds approx $250
Plus he has 2 beds, crate, bowls, collars, leashes, dog license $60 (not neutered yet) and various amounts of toys.

Almost forgot about grooming costs monthly for all 3 dogs including nail trims and ear and anal cleaning plus tip $180 (shih tzu and maltipoo grooming every 3- 4 weeks)

I have 2 other dogs, one weve had 13 1/2 yrs and another 4 years. I cant even start to add the costs of vet care for shih tzu all those years, (her cost intitially $500) since shes so sensitive. I do remember one time in ER vet they thought she had pyrometra but it was constipation and that alone was $1,500. She has allergies and is always at the vet, for a hot spot and meds if she gets bitten by a flea or its allergy season.


----------



## JackandMattie

Hmmm... between my three rescue dogs with all of their SA and DA issues. Adoption fees, replacing broken crates, leashes, collars, prong collars, e-collars, e-fencing, longer leashes, shorter leashes, replacing chewed up leashes, toys, food, treats, supplements, residency training, in person training, damage to apartments, hotel rooms, houses, my truck, my BF's cowboy boots, my own leather boots, ~20 pairs of flipflops, three remote controls, nonrefundable pet deposits that are charged per dog, doggie day care, boarding, grooming the coatie, vet bills for shots, senior bloodwork, heartworm treatment, stitches, stiches, and more stitches...

Over the past five years...somewhere close to $9 million US.

JK...I have no idea and never want to know. I just wish they were tax deductible!


----------



## Greg123

I paid about 500$ for mine, but that was long time ago. Not sure how the price is nowadays.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox

$600 Akc pedigree ....... His dad cost $3k so I got a good deal on mine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT

$500.00 to adopt
$750.00 for spay/gastropexy and microchip
$120.00 training classes for 6 weeks
$180.00 wire crate (which didnt work out)
$50.00 used plastic crate from a friend (working out well)
~$800.00 Other Vet bills (Initial wellness physical, shots, etc.)
$60.00-$100.00 on EN wet cans for her gastropexy and when she had diarrhea
$200.00 for initial toys, treats, busy/mind games, leashes, collars, etc.
$30.00 for dog tags, license

Per month:
$65.00 for food
$20.00-$150.00 other treats, toys, etc.
$50.00 saved for "emergency fund"

Almost spent about $3000.00 on Zelda and i have only had her since May 01! Crazy i totally didnt realize that till now. But the first year or so i believe you spend quite a bit of money to get them up to date on all the different things and get the spay/gastropexy/neuter done, if you want that, and all the initial things they "need", etc. 

Either way Zelda is worth every penny to me, even if I am really low on funds..


----------



## Ted'sMom

Trooper was the runt of the litter and we got him at 6 months. Her usual fee was $3500.00 we got him for $1200.00. He has a sweet sweet disposition and loves people. Not so much the "guard dog" our Teddy was. Troop would probably lick the intruder and let him right in. He does come with a guarantee, no DM or hip problems. Teddy died from the DM, just a horrible disease.


----------



## icanhike

$350 from a German Shepherd rescue. The white ones don't have pedigrees.


----------



## JessyMcintosh

We spent 400 euros for Loki. (About $600) He didn't have papers of shots though. Pretty sure we got jipped but pets are a lot more expensive in germany than the states.


----------



## Maximus0311

OMG why are you all paying so much for your GSDs? Here in Iowa, I don't think I have ever seen a dog go for more than $600 unless they are a hard to find breed (which GSDs are not). Most common AKC registered purebred dogs, including GSDs run anywhere from $300 - $600; but rarely more than that. $1,500 - $3,000 for a dog? Sheesh. Maybe we are just spoiled with a low cost of living here in Iowa. For $3,000 you could stop in Iowa, buy your GSD, then take it to the Bahamas for a week before returning home. ;-)


----------



## Saphire

Fade2Black said:


> . I have him on PetPlan medical insurance is $33.91 a month. ..


Wish pet insurance was that cheap here. My quote to start my puppy was $120 per month. I passed on it.


----------



## marshies

Saphire said:


> Wish pet insurance was that cheap here. My quote to start my puppy was $120 per month. I passed on it.


WOAH. That seems REALLY REALLY high.
I'm in Toronto where vet prices are extreme, and have Puppy on the second highest plan from Petsecure for around 60ish a month. Maybe look into it again? The lower level of coverage I was previously on was only 40ish a month.


----------



## Curtis

$400 for my puppy. No papers. Byb. 

Maybe $300 or $400 at the vet so far for shots, check ups heart/flea mess. 

$150/month food. Kibble, meat, eggs. 

$110 6 weeks of training. 

$100 or so for leashes, collars and used kennel. 

Didn't keep track really, but there are many toys, treats, grooming tools and products. 

The two weeks of leave that I used when I brought him home was my biggest expense so far. Neutering and chip will come later.


----------



## Rbeckett

My girl is a unique situation so she actually was given to me for free. However it does cost to maintain her health and it runs about 100.00 a month for food and heartworm meds. We have been feeding Blue Buffalo and use Trifexis heart worm treatment so we are not cutting corners on her health and welfare. She deserves at least that much and probably more. I do not show her because she is a working dog for me and she has a couple of flaws like her ears laying down. But we love her intensely and she is one of the bright points of my day everyday. She also reciprocates with me by holding me in great esteem and will do anything I ask without hesitation. She has been fully Obedience and service dog trained but failed to compete the last bit of her SD training due to slow transitioning, but I believe it was more of a handler issue than a dog flaw because she works perfectly for me all the time. The foundation I got her from has even asked her back to finish up because they recognize that she just needed a different handler with whom she had a deeper bond than just dog to person. So whatever it actually costs is unimportant because you cannot put a price on the value of love or affection. The cost is actually very small when you compare the value I receive from being with her and having a companion all day every day who is only interested in pleasing you no matter what. Just sayin......

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## mcdanfam

We paid 1500$ each for Millie and miles. They were worth every penny. We buy orijen food $74 every 3 weeks. We bought a one world futball $50 (they can't damage or pop it so it last forever), a jolly ball for horses $20, and a few ropes $30.....unless there is an unexpected vet bill they are pretty inexpensive after the initial cost. We boil and cube chicken or use all beef hotdogs for treats....but those are never to costly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

100$ for 4 weeks of training, and the heart worm meds $20 month for each. The chip was gotten at the local humane society $10 free registration, shot clinics were much less than the vets office 7-15$ a shot, and trivexis we buy by 6 -12 month supply's...6 months for $120 from the humane society. Check your local one, they have walk in clinics here all week. No office visit for shots, chips, heartworm meds, spy and neuter if you choose that. Our vet volunteers there for clinics and surgeries. He said we could save money with both dogs....you get great local vets if you go during their local volunteer time...much faster than vets office, no office visit, and discounts, plus profits go to help the local rescue animals 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE

Maximus0311 said:


> OMG why are you all paying so much for your GSDs? Here in Iowa, I don't think I have ever seen a dog go for more than $600 unless they are a hard to find breed (which GSDs are not). Most common AKC registered purebred dogs, including GSDs run anywhere from $300 - $600; but rarely more than that. $1,500 - $3,000 for a dog? Sheesh. Maybe we are just spoiled with a low cost of living here in Iowa. For $3,000 you could stop in Iowa, buy your GSD, then take it to the Bahamas for a week before returning home. ;-)


 

But most of us don't want BYB German Shepherds.


----------



## onyx'girl

> :
> Originally Posted by Maximus0311 View Post
> OMG why are you all paying so much for your GSDs? Here in Iowa, I don't think I have ever seen a dog go for more than $600 unless they are a hard to find breed (which GSDs are not). Most common AKC registered purebred dogs, including GSDs run anywhere from $300 - $600; but rarely more than that. $1,500 - $3,000 for a dog? Sheesh. Maybe we are just spoiled with a low cost of living here in Iowa. For $3,000 you could stop in Iowa, buy your GSD, then take it to the Bahamas for a week before returning home. ;-)


Iowa currently ranks #2 in the nation with almost 240 USDA licensed, inspected and approved commercial dog breeding operations. Those breeding operations are another name for puppy mills....
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Animal-Welfare-Alliance/342314819129629?fref=ts


----------



## mechanic1908

We paid $800 for our recently passed away Angel (r.i.p.)
And $500 for our male Storm.
I don't keep track of day to day expenses, all I know is both dog's were well worth 10x what I paid for them.


----------



## LeoRose

Well, I voted "free", because _Leo_ was technically free. I found her wandering the parking lot of a Laundromat (aka Washateria). The _laundry,_ on the other hand, cost $3.00. 

Food, training, and vet bills... well, I try not to think about stuff like that.


----------



## Bec

The people wanted 100 dollars for the dog that they were starving... Plus the costs of other misc. things that come along with proper care  I'm happy with my baby and I'm sure if she could talk, she'd say the same about her new home


----------



## Bec

LARHAGE said:


> But most of us don't want BYB German Shepherds.


My new dog/puppy was 'technically' a byb dog, but she was already six months old, the last dog, and living/in terrible conditions... I had to take her  (Well emotionally made me). HOWEVER, I totally agree on not supporting byb breeders. I paid a lot for my dachshund from a reputable breeder and she's great - never, ever had a problem and is 14 years old and healthy (knock on wood). MY Suzie (gs) on the other hand is VERY hyper and nervous around other people and dogs before she 'gets' to know them. I'm hoping to break this, but I'm positive it's from the bad breeding (and partly from being left go at an early age), but I won't give up on her.


----------



## trcy

We paid $200.00 for Riley. He is no longer with us. He had health issues. By the time we had to make the terrible decision to PTS due to they could not help him we had spent quite a bit in vet bills. He was almost 10 months old. We loved him more than words can say and would have done anything to help him get better, but he couldn't get better and we did not want him to suffer any longer. 

Our new puppy came from a reputable breeder. After the loss of Riley we wanted the health guarantees and knowing the breeding was sound. Yes, that costs, but I'm hoping it will result in a healthy dog that will have a long life.


----------



## fredh

LeoRose said:


> Well, I voted "free", because _Leo_ was technically free. I found her wandering the parking lot of a Laundromat (aka Washateria). The _laundry,_ on the other hand, cost $3.00.
> 
> Food, training, and vet bills... well, I try not to think about stuff like that.


 
They say that the best things in life are Free!


----------



## fredh

Paid the breeder $1200 for Jake, CKC Registered. The price was lower cause he was 4 months old and we were his second home. (First one didn't work out, allergies). The Breeders regular prices are now $1800 for Non Breeding and $5,000 for Breeding.
And who says "Money can't buy happiness!"


----------



## Phantom

My pup cost $350.


----------



## Sarge88

$800 and I don't think that was enough


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl was 1K without breeding privilages. I have no plans for that.

I don't really know what I spend per month on her. Food, treats, toys, Dairy Queen, trips to the vet, her prescription for Trifexis, collars, leads, etc.

I buy her what she needs and spoil her and I don't really need to know what it costs as long as she is healthy and happy,


----------



## aurybq

I paid 1500 for my pup. He's the best of the best and was worth every cent

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros

Warden was an owner surrender and the previous owner "had no idea which breeder he got him from" and still overcharged us because he's a sable ($550 for a rescue?!) but we wanted him and didn't want to see him go elsewhere (plus he is a perfect fit for our family) so money well spent!

$720 for lifetime training club membership (bring your dog in to training class as often as you want for his entire life) including 4 months "drop-off" training and daycare (the owner personally trains him during the day then we train him in the evenings), lead, and collar.

Prob $150 a month on food (Solid Gold and Diamond Naturals), bones, and treats

Another $100 on toys because he shreds them and I really enjoy shopping for him too haha. 
$170 initial vet bill 

Our dearly departed Jack was $500 from a BYB (rookie mistake) and we spent around $1500 over the course of his first 6 months in puppy vet stuff/crate/toys/allergy testing, etc.


----------



## WateryTart

Purchase price on my dog will be $2500 for a companion puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

